# Harness training help.



## Pearl <3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi there,

I bought a harness for my cockatiel a while ago and I have not been able to get it on him. Whenever I bring the harness out he just chews the clips (their silver and black). Does anyone have some ideas for helping me teach him to use it. I really want him to go outside for a fly but dad won't build a flight cage and I want him to be safe. 

Thanks! =)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's very difficult to teach a cockatiel to wear a harness, since they usually don't like to be touched on the body. I recently read an article where Barbara Heidenreich ( a VERY expert bird trainer) said it took her a year to teach a touch-resistant bird to wear a harness. It can be done but it will be a delicate process. The clicker training group at http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Bird-Click/ might be able to help.


----------

